
John Draper Banned from Conferences After Decades of Inappropriate Behavior - SonicSoul
https://www.buzzfeed.com/kevincollier/hacker-hero-is-said-to-have-used-cyber-conferences-to?utm_term=.tc25Z59j5#.tuOAyAPwA
======
NelsonMinar
I've heard this as an open secret for years.

~~~
cratermoon
The term "missing stair" comes to mind

------
vfulco
Who doesn't want more energy?

